# Photos of my Hyacinth Bean Vine against the goat barn



## DonnaBelle (May 30, 2012)

Hyacinth Bean Vine on the West side of the goat barn.  This is to shade it from the Oklahoma sunshine.  






Another picture.  See the goats looking at me??  As you can tell, they can't reach them, if they could, they'd make short work of them wouldn't they??

DonnaBelle


----------

